# grilled shrimp wiki added



## fftwarren (Jun 14, 2010)

just added a wiki of our favorite grilled shrimp. Our family has been using this recipe for many decades. My parents have been using it for at least 2 decades and they got the recipe from my great uncle that had been using it for many years(not sure how many) before that. He owned a restaurant in the french quarter back when my parents were kids. 

Hope you guys enjoy them as much as we do. Feel free to add your own touch to it if you like, although you don't need to because they are great just as the recipe says.


----------



## biaviian (Jun 14, 2010)

I just thought I'd post a link in case anybody else was interested in reading it.  I can't wait to give it a try!

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/wiki/shrimp-wrapped-with-bacon


----------



## littlt (Jun 14, 2010)

Sounds delicious!  Never woulda thought of using anchovies with shrimp...or really in anything other than caesar dressing!  :-)  Definitely will give it a try soon tho.


----------

